
The Influence of Streamlined Music on Cognition and Mood (2016) - awaxman11
https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.04255
======
b_tterc_p
> The tested form of streamlined music, which was tested primarily by
> listeners who felt they benefited from this type of music

You can’t get a more biased sampling methodology than this.

~~~
ineedasername
Well, maybe you could get more biased, if you really really tried for it. It
would be an interesting contest to have.

~~~
ma2rten
You realize that this a common figure of speech and usually not meant
literally, don't you?

~~~
ineedasername
Absolutely. But the level of selection bias on display here is extreme enough
that it's almost easier to believe it was done deliberately, if naively. Which
suggests the potential for a contest of sorts where participants would compete
against each other for the most biased method of selecting research
participants. It could be fun, in a cards-against-humanity sort of way.

~~~
b_tterc_p
Sounds like you should look into Bahfest

[https://bahfest.com/](https://bahfest.com/)

------
politician
[https://www.focusatwill.com/](https://www.focusatwill.com/) is the website
where you can hear some of the samples.

I personally find that continuous live sets help me focus, and now I've got a
whitepaper to prove it! Kidding aside, if this effect is real, then that's
fantastic. If it only works for EDM fans, then I'm ok with that too.

------
corey_moncure
Their quiz recommended me to "Electro Bach" and one of the samples is The Art
of Fugue's first fugue played up-tempo in synth strings over a dance beat.
It's just very weird. This would consume 100% of my attention leaving me
completely unable to focus on work.

"Alpha Chill" was really more my speed, but the best live sets I use to enter
flow have a carefully curated progression through the high-energy and low-
energy tracks.

~~~
alicoche
I tried and did not have funds to spend after not trying it first yet took
test which was nice and said the Alpha Chill was good for me too I found an
alternative by an article in ScienceAlert 2015 , .
[https://www.sciencealert.com/the-best-music-to-listen-to-
for...](https://www.sciencealert.com/the-best-music-to-listen-to-for-optimal-
productivity-according-to-science)

I found comparable to sample if not better.

For sure better .

------
pier25
What is streamlined music?

